# pc gameing?



## zsewq55912 (Feb 9, 2010)

who is in to pc gameing?

i i,m but more way way more then a old school video gamer myself i may say so my self.

i like what the pc that beside it ben arod like for 40 yrs now so ya you get alot of of games to play to but like 30 are 47% of them is S*** but all of them are good and very good. you know we can't like all video games you know.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 9, 2010)

what


----------



## Tycho (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 9, 2010)

Lost


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 10, 2010)

This sentence is no understood.


----------



## Riley (Feb 10, 2010)

Indeed, PC gameing is a long time in do, but feeling that consoles are compete make pc have wait console becase technology of console is coming not no enough fast and pc is make wait.


----------



## Donniel Mcfrankenzupe (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not so sure. games are the thing that game was iin good but not where good was fun but great of those 38 percent of good, but pc.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 10, 2010)

i like minesweeper


----------



## Azure (Feb 10, 2010)

GAMING. GAMING. SAY IT WITH ME. GAMING. I BEFORE E EXCEPT AFTER C.


----------



## Furlop (Feb 10, 2010)

This is probably the most intelligent post in this forum.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm confused what was he trying to say?


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 10, 2010)

zsewq55912 said:


> who is in to pc gameing?
> 
> i i,m but more way way more then a old school video gamer myself i may say so my self.
> 
> i like what the pc that beside it ben arod like for 40 yrs now so ya you get alot of of games to play to but like 30 are 47% of them is S*** but all of them are good and very good. you know we can't like all video games you know.



Translation:

_"Who is into PC Gaming?  I am, but I am more of an old school video gamer.

I like that the PC has been around for 40 years, so you get a lot of games to play, but 47% of them are shit.  However, all of them are very good.   You can't like all video games, you know."
_ 
You know...even in proper english this makes no sense.

So who here prefers PC gaming to Console gaming?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 10, 2010)

QUESTIONMARK?????


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 10, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> So who here prefers PC gaming to Console gaming?



I do, I don't like console gaming as much due to the lack of ability to multitask. Although I own a PS3, got a few games for it. But sadly my gaming rig is in the office, while my PS3 is down in my room......I should organize my desk to make room for it.....


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, "gameing."

The only PC game I really play is the Sims series.
I do play a lot of games on the computer, but they aren't PC-specific. They're emulators. Mostly NES.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 10, 2010)

ishnuvalok:  I generally don't multitask when gaming on PC's.  I save that for watching movies ^_^.   The thing is, some of the games I REALLY want to play are only for console (the silent hill series) which kind of suck.  But I enjoy playing games on the PC.  For one thing if there's a mod or an upgrade it's easy to download.  I've changed morrowind so much it's a completely different game from the original.  I don't know if you could do the same thing to a console version.

Vaelarsa:  I never played the Sims.  Heaven knows I don't need another addiction in my life     Have you given Plants vs Zombies a shot?  That'll eat up a lot of your time *G*


----------



## Skittle (Feb 10, 2010)

I play all FPS games on the PC. Dual-thumbsticks...I just can't do it. D:

I like my Wii and my PS2 (thinking about getting a PS3) but I really prefer my PC.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 10, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> ishnuvalok:  I generally don't multitask when gaming on PC's.  I save that for watching movies ^_^.   The thing is, some of the games I REALLY want to play are only for console (the silent hill series) which kind of suck.  But I enjoy playing games on the PC.  For one thing if there's a mod or an upgrade it's easy to download.  I've changed morrowind so much it's a completely different game from the original.  I don't know if you could do the same thing to a console version.
> 
> Vaelarsa:  I never played the Sims.  Heaven knows I don't need another addiction in my life     Have you given Plants vs Zombies a shot?  That'll eat up a lot of your time *G*



Um you do realize that all the Silent Hill games are on PC right?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Some PC games are okay.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Feb 11, 2010)

It's also a lot easier to get online...and because of the keyboard, you don't have to press as much to do one thing.

PC's also don't sell the memory card separately. XP


----------



## Envy (Feb 11, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> Um you do realize that all the Silent Hill games are on PC right?



No... 2 had a sub-par PC port, and 3 had a decent PC port. 1 is only available in PS1 excluding the playstation store, and as far as I know 4, 0rigins, and Shattered Memories were console-only.

I'm not sure about Homecoming.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 11, 2010)

let me try to get this straight...
-you like PC gaming
-according to your post PC gaming has been around for 40 years (technically this isnt even a mistake^^ the first videogames are older than that)
-30 to 47% of them (thats a pretty wide rage there O are shit
-...yet all PC games are good
-and also very good...
-and a very philosophical statement that everyone has a different taste^^

wow, thats probably the most hard to read post ive ever seen XD

anywho, to answer the question: no, im not into PC gaming. it sucks imo. to play the latest games you have to upgrade your system every at least 2 years for about 200 to 300 bucks, many games SUCK with mouse and keyboard, it blows to play on a small screen, which also pretty much kills every kind of offline multiplayer with friends...

i prefer consoles. you get to play on a big screen with a controller, all you have to do is pop in the disc and thats it. no dealing with ressource hogging OSs >.> and its at least just as expensive as getting a new PC for the games


----------



## Seas (Feb 11, 2010)

I prefer PC gaming over consoles too.



PanzerschreckLeopard said:


> PC's also don't sell the memory card separately. XP



à² _à²


----------



## slydude851 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like both PC and game consoles and favor the PC because of mods and hacks and different things you can modify yourself (or customize your game).  I also like regular game consolles for the awesome games there are out there.

I play both and enjoy every game I have for them.


----------



## skittlespup (Feb 12, 2010)

definately prefer pc gaming to consoles, mostly cos i can save on buying every new console that comes out 
though i tend to prefer some of the older games like dungeon keeper myself 

anyone out there playing guild wars?


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 12, 2010)

I play FPS

therefore Keyboard and mouse = win

PC fosho


----------



## zsewq55912 (Feb 20, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> let me try to get this straight...
> -you like PC gaming
> -according to your post PC gaming has been around for 40 years (technically this isnt even a mistake^^ the first videogames are older than that)
> -30 to 47% of them (thats a pretty wide rage there O are shit
> ...



ya you got it right im say that hey pc gameing i like but old school i like more. btw im not that good like you wean it came to spling like engiles ok. i have that ting were you can rand but the words wean you tip it out are waiet it out its herd to do


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think you can really say that PC Gaming has been around for 40 years when Personal Computers havn't been around for 40 years.

The barebones of the 'Personal Computer' didn't even materalize in any real form untill the Altair 8800 in 1975 and Apple I in 1976.  And hell the Altair 8800 was more like a toaster oven that could do math. o.o


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I don't think you can really say that PC Gaming has been around for 40 years when Personal Computers havn't been around for 40 years.
> 
> The barebones of the 'Personal Computer' didn't even materalize in any real form untill the Altair 8800 in 1975 and Apple I in 1976.  And hell the Altair 8800 was more like a toaster oven that could do math. o.o


wait what, cook my hot pocket AND math


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 20, 2010)

Envy said:


> No... 2 had a sub-par PC port, and 3 had a decent PC port. 1 is only available in PS1 excluding the playstation store, and as far as I know 4, 0rigins, and Shattered Memories were console-only.
> 
> I'm not sure about Homecoming.



Silent Hill homecoming and 4 both had PC ports as well


----------



## Tycho (Feb 20, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> The barebones of the 'Personal Computer' didn't even materalize in any real form untill the Altair 8800 in 1975 and Apple I in 1976.  And hell the Altair 8800 was more like a toaster oven that could do math. o.o



Try playing video games on a series of LED readout lights.  There's a good trick.

"So, where's the screen? What are the graphics like?"


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> "So, where's the screen? What are the graphics like?"


 
I bet you someone made it play Tic Tac Toe over the teletype.


----------



## Ziff (Feb 20, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I BEFORE E EXCEPT AFTER C.


OR AFTER A AS IN NEIGHBORING WAY! AND WEEKENDS AND HOLIDAYS AND ALL THROUGHOUT MAY AND YOU'LL ALWAYS BE WRONG NO MATTER WHAT YOU SAY!


----------

